# Hello ya'll



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm Todd, a 35 year old guy trying to take care of 2 crazy, ENERGETIC kittens now about 8 weeks old.

I will probably posting a lot of questions, as I'm at a bit of a loss dealing with "little ones" like Bud and Gray.

These little climbers-runners-biters-scratchers- are a handful in an apartment! I've had them 1 week as of 11-2-04 and would not take $1,000,000 for them!

Can't believe I've become a cat person but I'm glad to be one now.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Todd. You sound like you've got a handful there, they sound so adorable. Post pictures when you get a chance :wink:


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

They are cute little wild ones, but man...busy, busy, busy kittens!

I've taken some pictures and just need toget them developed and uploaded. May have some I can post within 1 week to 10 days I hope.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums Todd! Kittens are such bundles of energy aren't they..looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome! 










Chris


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Todd! Welcome aboard.

Would you consider taking $1,000,001? :wink:

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Todd cant wait to see pics of your kittys.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I will also be eagerly awaiting pics!


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks all...Mike, I better pass on the offer of $1,000,001 ! ha ha


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Todd! Can't wait to see your kittens.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Todd to the Forum. We look forward to hearing how you got Bud and Gray and lots of pictures. Time to invest in a digital camera! :lol: :lol: Kittens are so much fun. I bet you cant beleive the bond you have already formed with them.


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Took some pictures of Bud and Gray the past few days with a film camera. Now to get them developed then put on disk so I can load onto computer.

I sure miss my old Sony digital , never should have sold it. :!:


----------

